# Rawhide chew danger - $2000 + later...



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

On Friday, my husband and I headed out to the valley for lunch with some retired friends we haven't seen in a few years. Just as we were leaving the house, they told us that they had to take their young dog (toy breed, 14 months old) to the vet because she was vomiting all night. We were a little concerned, but they told us the vet wanted to keep her for observation, so we would still be going to lunch.

While at the restaurant, they got the call from the vet that had done x-rays and she had a blockage in the esophagus. They said they were not capable of removing it from that area and had made arrangements for her to be received at an emergency veterinary facility in Sacramento (1.5 hours north). We all jumped in the car, picked up their dog from their vet and rushed up to the hospital in Sacramento. They received a quote of $2300 (at the high end) to do additional x-rays (to make sure it hadn't moved since the last films were done), to use a scope down her throat and to try to remove it. If they couldn't remove it by that method, they would need to do surgery at additional costs. Ugh.

Thankfully, they were able to reach it by scope and pulled it back out. It was a small piece of rawhide she had broken off a rawhide chew. It was slightly larger than the size of a quarter and was blocking her esophagus.

By the way, the bill for the emergency vet was over $2000. That doesn't include the bill from their own vet for x-rays, exam and hospitalization for the morning. All this from a .75¢ chew.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Yikes! I'm glad everything turned out okay but definitely makes you stop and consider rawhides, bullysticks, etc. - No matter how much they beg!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Yikes! Another reminder to stay away from rawhide chews!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

jill i think bullysticks are digestible, but rawhide is not...am i right here folks?

kimberly i'm so glad they were able to remove the piece with a scope, but what a terrible way to learn this lesson.

the only things posh gets to chew on are flossies these days, which are also digestible, and only when mommy's home...although i've noticed that all of my daughter's polly pockets are "disabled," so i know how these things can happen...and my daughter does a great job of cleaning up her toys. i've actually seen posh pick them out of the bag...little stinker!


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Wow, that's scary (and expensive)! I've never liked rawhide chews as they get so slimy and gooey. I hope Flossies are o.k.


----------



## gwenni'smommy (Dec 27, 2008)

I've stopped the rawhide but let Gwenni chew on bully sticks because I hear they are digestible. I really don't know though. What a price we all have to pay meaning our emotions, money and of course our precious little ones not feeling good. I just went through a scare and expense with Gwenni. But so glad they were able to get to it and gtet it out with no sugery.

Peggy


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

That is so frightening. I occasionally give them all rawhide bones, or should I say in the past I have. I guess no more.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geri, I give them to the young puppies that can only gnaw and sometimes I will keep one in my travel bag in the car. As soon as we got back into the car after picking up their dog, I held up one of my rawhide flips and proclaimed, "This one is going straight into the garbage now." My puppies can have other chew items so as to not put our other dogs at risk. It just isn't worth it.

The specialist that helped their dog said the majority of blockages they see are caused by rawhide.

Amy, I think you are right about the digestibility.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Egads. How scary! I never liked rawhide chews because of their consistency when chewed on for some time and never gave them to Pablo. I stick with Flossies, N-Bone and Healthy Edible Bones under supervision.


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

Rawhide is dried and processed cow hide. Skin, leather, hard to digest.

Bully sticks are...well...meat. Dried and somewhat processed, but easily digestible.

Any chew made from only muscle tissue/meat is fully digestible.

When looking at a 'natural' chew, ask yourself if the product is made from 'muscle meat' or 'skin' and you'll have the answer as to whether it's a safe chew or not.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

MaddiesMom said:


> Wow, that's scary (and expensive)! I've never liked rawhide chews as they get so slimy and gooey. I hope Flossies are o.k.


Jeanne I agree with you!!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder story, Kimberly. So sorry these folks went through this. I have noticed when Jackson has had rawhide that he seems more lethargic which must mean it is hard to digest (maybe a tummy ache?)

What about pig ears? The seem to be like pork rind which humans eat, but I have a heck of a time cutting them in small pieces. Jackson goes wild for the pork.

Plus, is it just my sensitive nose, or do the bully sticks stink? The last ones we got were _awful_. Flossies seem to be one of the few treats that do not smell.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

The Fussy Puppy Gang said:


> Any chew made from only muscle tissue/meat is fully digestible.
> 
> *When looking at a 'natural' chew, ask yourself if the product is made from 'muscle meat' or 'skin' and you'll have the answer as to whether it's a safe chew or not*.


(Emphasis mine.) That's a good rule to consider. Thanks for sharing the tip, Wanda.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Oh I am glad their dog is ok...I am going now to pick up my raw hide chips that have been lying around...My boys don't like them enough to chew off a big hunk...but still better safe than sorry.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

But the rawhide was stuck in the dog's esophogus. That could just as easily happen with a flossie or bully stick, or even a piece of hot dog or steak. I don't think it has to do with digestion at all.

I think the moral is to watch what your dog chews on carefully, whatever it is.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Bully sticks are supposed to be okay because they can't bite a chunk off...it ususally comes off in strings...and it is digestible too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

That's very true, Ivy. This is not their first dog (and they had an older female at the house that we met before we went to lunch) and have always had rawhides without incident until now. It really could have been anything, but this was in her throat for nearly 24 hours before removal. I don't know if anything else would have broken down in the meantime, but the vet did say that rawhide could _not_.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Yikes. Rawhides also get a lot bigger when they are wet. I gave the dogs the ones with the stuff in the middle and they left it outside in the snow (this was when we were back in Ohio). I was shocked when we found it how big that rawhide chew became. Not sure how much the bully sticks do the same...


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Yeeks !!!! I only give a rawhide bone, in between my legs while I am brushing, eye cleaning, or cleaning butts. They get to chew on it for the task only. I'll be looking for another alternative. So, bully sticks are okay I take it?


----------



## moxie (Feb 6, 2008)

Thank you so much for the head's up. Moxie was sent home with a chip from the breeder and I always wondered about that. No more for him.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Debra, I've sent home a rawhide flip with most of my puppies too. I have always tried to advise the new owners that the gnawing stage is okay, but when they can bite a piece off that you need to take it away. However, I know better than anyone that when you are picking up a puppy, you don't hear everything being said.  I think I'm going to forego the flip in the front pocket anymore. It just isn't worth it.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> .
> 
> Plus, is it just my sensitive nose, or do the bully sticks stink? The last ones we got were _awful_. Flossies seem to be one of the few treats that do not smell.


Bully sticks are digestible, and the ones I have do not come off in chunks, but more like the strings mentioned here.

If you want bully sticks - which Lola loves and they clean her teeth - try the ones made by "Moo" brand. They are specifically tagged odorless. I buy them in bulk once a year from www.bullysticksonline.com Moo does sell some that are not odorless, and they do smell. Their odorless ones literally have no smell and do not give my dog bad breath. She likes the 7" braided ones, more to chomp on and pull apart. Lola will work on one for a whole week, for maybe an hour a day.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Wow . . . a treat that lasts for a whole week? That would be fantastic! The only thing we have found that lasts forever is a cow hoof . . . my labs used to chew on those constantly, and both dogs still will pick up one from the toy pile and go to town. I don't like the stuffed ones . . . just the non-smoked plain ones. I try to get ones with fat edges . . . some have sharp sides. Some people think they smell . . . I usually let the boys have them in the yard, and I honestly think after they are out in the air for awhile that they lose their odor.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Wow, Kimberly. I can't believe all that was caused by a 75 cent piece of rawhide. What a frightening and expensive experience!
Gina


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Gina, crazy isn't it? We stayed with them through dinner while awaiting their dog to come out of anesthesia. When we returned to the hospital, the vet brought the rawhide out in a baggie to show them. He asked them not to take it with them though, because one family took it home and the dog got into the baggie and ate it again. Can you imagine?


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh this story just gives me the shakes, as I am lookimg at 3 rawhides on my floor that my guys regularly chew on! They are going in the garbage today!

Kathy - I am with you = those bully sticks just stink!! I give the bully sticks, only when we are going out for a while & they are going to be alone for 3 or more hours. But, when I get home, I collect them, stick them in a ziploc and save them for another time. I can't stand the smell!
I too like the cow hooves for the pups,. not the stuffed ones. They have never broken anything off of them, can I assume they are ok?? Man, I wish my guys would chew on nyla bones but they have no interest what so ever. 

What is a flossie? I am not sure I have ever used those.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Laurie, it is a beef tendon put out by Merrick. They don't stink and they do take a while to consume (for most dogs; Hitchcock can consume his in 15 minutes).


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We only use Flossies or deer antlers. Scooter just had a shark spine as well which he really liked but I buy Flossies in bulk. I never leave him with a chew when he's alone in his crate though, only toys. I know he could pull off a piece of a toy but he usually sleeps so I figure it's better not to tempt him while he's in the crate. He does get his Kong that's stuffed with a treat though.

I hope the little dog is ok, so scary for them!!!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> Laurie, it is a beef tendon put out by Merrick. They don't stink and they do take a while to consume (for most dogs; *Hitchcock can consume his in 15 minutes*).


Oliver and Comet love those flossies but I'm lucky if they last 15 minutes :frusty:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

They look like the curled Bully sticks. I will have to look in to them. Do they leave a stain on the carpet or furniture?

I just went on Petedge and put in Merrick = no matches. When I put in flossies they come up with "bully curls" Can I assume (haha) that if it says bully that it is NOT the tendon??


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Laurie---no stains here (yet)


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Laurie, if you get the MERRICK's brand flossies, you won't have any stains nor smell (well, for the most part). Other brands have chews that look the same but stink terribly, so watch out. Petedge doesn't carry them, sigh. I always get the jumbo size for Pablo and he works on it for 1-7 days depending on his mood.


----------



## tdmcclain (Jan 23, 2009)

Thanks to all the great advise I got on this site I threw away the rawhide a few weeks ago and replaced it with a bully braid. I agree that the Bullys STINK! We have found beef pizzles by canine cattle company at a local pet store. They are odorless and Rey seems to love them. They were on special buy one get one free so we tried the twist (resembles flossies) and one stick. The twist lasted Rey (at 4 months old) a few days and he has just started the stick. Dr Fosters & Smith have a similar treat (different brand) on sale right now too.........

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+19+75+10011&pcatid=10011


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I think the Moo ones are the least smellies of the bunch- even less smelly than flossies. But you give my guys one of the good old red barn smelly ones and those are their favorites - nasty pups!


----------



## herrick51 (Mar 4, 2008)

What a terrible experience for that poor dog and owners, Kimberly. I've been totally paranoid about obstructions since Brody swallowed a marble when he was about 6 months old, and had to have major abdominal surgery to have it removed from his stomach, where it was bouncing around like a ping-pong ball and making him vomit (too big to pass and too big to remove by a scope, so he has a permanent zipper!).







I did a lot a research, and decided no rawhide - he loves his Merrick Flossies which I order from dogs.com - whenever they have free shipping or a 10% discount I stock up.
I know a pice of the Flossie or bully stick pieces could become lodged in the esophogus, but it would also be much more likely to break down and pass since it is digestible.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwww, poor Brody! A scary situation Kimberly, and so costly. I know there are at least a few threads here that talk about the dangers of rawhide chews and I have never given them to Ricky and Sammy because of those risks. They are not digestible and pieces of them will sit in the body until passed through somehow... not a problem for a big dog, but for little guys? Nope. 

The store I work at doesn't sell them and I try to educate customers who come in looking for rawhide. I'm glad your friends' dog ended up o.k.!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Yikes this is scary. I do not give my boys things to chew on very often, Riley makes me too nervouse because he will bite off such big piece of a bully stick and swallow it. I am such a paranoid mom so when they do get something I will watch them like a hawk.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor Brody!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I did find the flossies on a website that also sold the water bottles for the new water stand, so I ordered 9, but have not gotten them yet. I dont normally give them treats like that, unless I am going to be gone for a long while, so once I get them, I will hold them till we are gone for a while. I am glad to hear that they dont stain or stink!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Marj, they brought her over this week while we were doing the Rat Pack's BAER testing. (They were curious and wanted to see it.) My first meeting of her was with the blockage and transporting her to the emergency vet and she was such a pathetic mess. Last weekend I saw a whole different dog. She was adventurous & spunky, although she couldn't figure out why Bacall was such a pest. LOL She's completely back to normal now. It took a few days of some special meds that they had to give 30 minutes prior to feeding, so they could coat the esophogus. They were trying to soothe any injuries that may have occurred.

I may have mentioned it above, but I have always given my young puppies rawhides, especially when they are teething, because the small guys can't break off pieces yet. I even put one in their puppy bags. Not anymore. Ugh.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm so relieved to hear she's fine now! Yes, I'd think giving the rawhides to a young pup is great. 

Leeann, one never knows and though we don't want to be paranoid or too neurotic, it can't hurt to be extra vigilant!


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Yesterday I gave my 4 little dogs each a very large rawhide purchased from the vets for my big dog. They are the special kind that help with tartar. I stopped giving them to the big dog after I started reading this thread. Well, I was in the kitchen with all of them and none of them could even eat any of it. They still showed lots of interest in chewing on them so I let them. Then I went to the table to eat. I could see 3 of the 4 dogs and none of them had been able to eat any of it so I settled in for supper. After about 15 minutes I went to take them away and only found 3. Floyd's was totally gone. I tore apart his x-pen area and both my husband and I checked and checked all over that small 3 x 4 foot area. 

We NEVER found it. I think he ate it  He is only 8 months old and this chew was 3 inches wide by 4.5 inches long. I don't know how he did it. Even my big dog has trouble. I just am so confused and of course WORRIED. 

I keep hoping he will throw up chunks but so far nothing. Since then he has eaten twice, pooped 3 times (normal) and is acting totally normal. I know that raw food dogs can 'store' things in their stomach if they are too big to go thru to the intestines. My big dog had half a corn cob in his tummy for a whole month before he threw it up. It was burned as black as can be from stomach acids. 

Of course I am watching him for any blockages but... lesson learned for me. Just because you think they can't eat it, THEY CAN!

In the mean time, Floyd will be watched like a hawk! It is weird though. I don't want anything to bad to happen but I know I won't relax for a long long time. 

Meeka


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm glad the pup is fine now. 

I was giving my girls rawhide chews by C.E.T, recommended by one of my vets, for their teeth. I won't be giving them those chews anymore. It's a shame because they LOVE them and it kept me from having to brush their teeth. I'm terrible at brushing their teeth. It's definitely not worth taking a chance though. If I'm going to spend 2K on my girls I'd rather it be for stuff they'd love instead of surgery!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just bought Evye a flossie (Merrick) for her to chew on to help her lose her loose teeth. It does have a very slight odor to it, nothing offensive though. I only give it to her for about an hour or so at a time. It does get pretty slimy and stringy....but this is her 4th day on it. Glad to read those are considered safe.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Glad that your friends dog turned out ok except for the vet bill... I still can't believe that there isn't that much consumer education on rawhides and the fact they still sell them as I imagine that there have probably been numerous choking incidents similiar to this which could've been avoided. About 13 years ago when we got our first Havanese I remember the breeder specifically telling us to avoid rawhide chews. Hopefully, the word gets out so more ppl can avoid a choking incident. My best friend's Shih Tzu had a choking incident. We were on the way rushing him to the emergency hospital and the minute he walked in the door he upchucked it on the floor. Which is an all around blessing as he turned out ok and she wasn't left with a huge vet bill (not good when you're a broke college student).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Meeka, I'm assuming Floyd ended up o.k. or we would have heard, but thought I'd ask..... I've been out of the loop for a few weeks and don't have as much time to check things on the forum, sorry about that. I'd have worried just like you did.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

PepperToast said:


> We NEVER found it. I think he ate it


Meeka, we have had the same thing happen. I have been using the CET chews as well, and I got the super large ones because the gal at the vet's said they were more economical if you cut them in two. I was giving the thin ones to Jackson and the large fat ones to Barrett the lab. Barrett was having a little trouble at first, but then I realized he was letting them sit in his mouth until they got soft and then chewed them. Jackson would gobble one down in about 3-4 minutes so fast that I couldn't believe he ate it, and LOVES them. I guess I will talk to the vets about the danger of these chews and go for the other CET products.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kathy, I didn't think the CET chews were rawhide. They break down awfully fast to be rawhide. I don't have a current pack here or I'd go look.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks for your well wishes about Floyd. So far...all is well. This makes me happy and still very very puzzled about the whole thing. I am relieved to hear that other small dogs can eat them instead of swallowing them whole.

The brand I use is C.E.T. and ingredients are: Beefhide, dextrose, poultry digest, hydrolysed vegetable protein, primary dried yeast, postassium sorbate, glucose oxidase, dried whey protein concentrate

So... is that digestible?

BTW the vet tech said she NEVER gives them to her dog as they swallow large chunks!?!?!? What's that all about...they sell them but won't give them to their own dogs?

Meeka


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Hmmmm, "beefhide" sounds like rawhide to me. Darn.


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Kimberly, I had looked at the contents, too, and was hoping it was not rawhide, but, bottom line . . . I think it is. Plus is says the cowhide is from Mexico, which is probably OK, but I made a decision to not buy anything edible except USA. And then, to top it off, I gave a small one to Barrett tonight, and he starting choking and gagging in a way I have never heard as if it were caught in his throat. That's it . . . I am going to talk to the vet about these, and I think we need to go on a mission to ban rawhide if it's not digestible.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

Havtahava said:


> The specialist that helped their dog said the majority of blockages they see are caused by rawhide.


I just saw this thread tonight, wow! This is EXACTLY why I tell all my puppy buyers to NOT ever give rawhide to their dogs. Also, if you give rawhide to puppies they can't tell the different between rawhide and your very expensive leather shoes! <grin>

For chewing, flossies or a similar tendon product is the way to go.


----------



## PepperToast (Oct 27, 2008)

I just don't get why these are sold at my vets office and only at my vets office. That really ticks me off. I have never given rawhide to my dogs. It is my own fault for not reading the ingredients before this thread and this latest incident but really... if it is so dangerous why do they sell them?

Meeka


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

So I got up this AM to do some investigation of these CET chews, and I was pleased to see that they make a vegetable based chew (which I'm sure my boys will stick their nose up at . . . well, at least Jackson). I also don't think my vet carries it, but I am going to have a talk with them about these.

I also found these articles about rawhide, etc. It gave a bullish :biggrin1: report on bully sticks down at the bottom of the article:

http://www.k911.biz/Petsafety/RawhideandChewyTreats.htm

Another link has some excellent advice, especially about when to induce vomiting and when not in case of poison ingestion:

http://www.k911.biz/Petsafety/ToxicDogTreats.htm


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

PepperToast said:


> I just don't get why these are sold at my vets office and only at my vets office. That really ticks me off. I have never given rawhide to my dogs. It is my own fault for not reading the ingredients before this thread and this latest incident but really... if it is so dangerous why do they sell them?
> 
> Meeka


For the same reason that they sell Hills, Pedigree and all those "medi-cal" type of foods that can make our dogs sick in the long run...... cuz they don't know any better! :frusty: :frusty:

Great links, Kathy! thank you.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

An excellent point Marj !!!! And why is it that our vets are so poorly knowledged about nutrition. Right now my vet has Bentley on Iams Smart Puppy for his loose stools....Iams kibble, Iams wet and Iams bisquits for treats. He tells me it is "gentle" on the stomach for his pudding stools. I cringe every time I put it in his bowl. But after Flagyl, prescription probiotic and we still have loose stools, I am complying but I am not happy about it.

Do they actually feed their own pets the same food they endorse to our pets?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Sharlene, are you still using all Iams foods? How's it working for Bentley? My concern is feeding that stuff long-term. It is comparable to us eating Big Macs every day for months or years. You may not feel the effects for a while, but eventually you will. uke: If you can, start to slowly reintroduce a good food, very slowly. Iams and other 'junk' foods taste good, so it might be that he'll prefer the Iams, but if his bowels are fine, then I'd persist in making a gradual change.

Also try giving a small tsp. of plain yogurt to help.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Are you moving to U.S.?

You are such a gem with all the good information you provide. Thank you.

Bentley was on Fromm (Salmon) but when he diarrhea so bad, the Flagyl did not work so my vet blamed it on his diet...not so shocking, huh? I didn't dare tell him its not puppy food. Bentley's diarrhea is improving, he has formed stools but still soft. While he is still on the probiotic I plan to transition very slowly on Fromm chicken and see how he does with that. I want him off the Iams ASAP. I already started by using a few kibble each day of Fromm. The other day he had diarrhea again awful but it only lasted a day. The only thing different he had was a few nibbles of string cheese, a little bit of boiled chicken for treats...I think it was the cheese as yesterday I gave him a wee bit of chicken and it did not result in diarrhea.

I had a hard time transitioning Evye too when she was that young.....so I am going to take it very slowly but he will definitely come off the Iams as quickly as possible....and I won't tell my vet either.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

I just went and bought some plain low fat yogurt. Stonyfield Farms Organic. It contains L. Acidophilus, bifidus, L. casei and L. Rhammnosus. So I just give him 1 small tsp a day or 1 tsp with each meal (he eats 3 x a day).


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Isn't it sad when we have to start hiding things from our vets? :suspicious: It would be nice to see a change in how the standard vet treats their patients. Heck, it would be great to see people treated as a whole too and not just by symptoms, but that seems to be taking a long time.  As much as we have to be careful what we read on the net, I think it has been the greatest tool in teaching and awareness. This forum only proves that!


----------

